# TTOC - Go Karting CANCELLED.



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm putting the fealers out to see who's interested in go-karting at Pole Position in Bradford. I've penciled us in for the *11th September *which is a Sunday at 1 O'Clock.

I need Â£10 deposit from you straight away and Â£25 on the day. (I'll PM you my address so you can send a cheque)

It will be an endurance race for 1 1/2 hours in teams of 2 people.

It's a top day out and anyone can have a go (Over 16's), nothing too serious, just a good laugh.

We'll pop down to the pub afterwards for a sneaky beer too if your interested!

Let me know ASAP as I need to pay the deposits in the next 2 weeks.

Cheers all!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Yep count me in! 

Oh pants its me wedding day! 

Sorry MikeyB im gonna be a bit busy that day :roll: . Next time hopefully.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Get your priorities sorted mate.

:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

It is a bank hol weekend   and i will most likley be at the concept show at Gawsworth 8) 8) 8)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Bollocks! I'll look into another date then.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Bollocks! I'll look into another date then.


Dont let me put you off


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I just reckon the bank holiday is going to be a busy weekend for most people, I'll see what other dates are available.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

So there's still a chance for me! :lol:

New Dates perlease!


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Mikey,

Have you given up on the trip to Ingolstadt? I think we are due to set off that weekend.

Steve & Caz


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Afraid so Steve,  Emma is working that weekend and there is no chance she can get it off! I'm gutted to be honest, but for me to take time off work, it would be unpaid as I have my wedding and honey moon booked for most of December this year.



Put my name at the top of this list for next year though!!



P.S I'll see you on Saturday, are you staying over and having a few drinks?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

New date due to bank holiday weekend mix up.

Sunday, 11th Septmeber.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Afraid so Steve,  Emma is working that weekend and there is no chance she can get it off! I'm gutted to be honest, but for me to take time off work, it would be unpaid as I have my wedding and honey moon booked for most of December this year!


Get your prorities sorted mate! :wink:

Sorry mikeyB will still be in the Maldives on the 11th!  
And im not gonna get me priorities sorted out! :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

No worries mate. Have fun!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Is nobody interested in go-karting? I thought it would be a top day out? :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

This has been cancelled due to lack of interest.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> This has been cancelled due to lack of interest.


i told you before mikey"get yourself that evo" plenty of interest on the dark side :twisted:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear that it has been cancelled Mikey, don;t give up, it will happen! :wink:


----------

